# Beachplace Towers Ft. Lauderdale 11/9-11/12



## Crwolff (Oct 22, 2016)

I'm looking for a studio for 11/9-11/12.


----------



## vacationrentalowners (Oct 25, 2016)

*hello there,*

I have a unit available for rent for your date( 11/9-11/12) at the beachplace towers Ft. Lauderdale. get back to me soonest if you still interested in renting.


----------



## Crwolff (Oct 31, 2016)

Sorry, just seeing this now. Just sent you an email.


----------



## Crwolff (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone else have a studio available this week? I'm willing to rent it for 8 nights. Nov 4-12. I'm looking for a 2 bedroom on Nov 11 as well. Thanks!


----------

